# America's Army 3 !!! Pre-load available on Steam



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

America's Army 3 !!! Pre-load available on Steam ! http://store.steampowered.com/app/13140

I was waiting for this game for a long time! Hope it turns out good!

EDIT: IT'S OUT!!! Please post you opinions on the game!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2009)

This game is asking me to log into steam after already logged in.  As if I am viewing this page using a web browser instead of Steam.

Edit:
It fixed itself without having me to re-enter my user name and password.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice, never tried the others so i don't know if i would want to preload.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 10, 2009)

I hear this one suppose to be pretty good.  I never was a fan of the others, they made a lot of change's and the gameplay was always blah.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

nonono I find it is AWESOME! lol... You can always try the 2.85 to see if you like AA3... You can export your AA2 account to AA3 anyways....

http://www.americasarmy.com/downloads/

It can be played single-player, but 99.9999% of the people play online... When I did play, it took me a year to discover there was a single player mode LOL

It is pretty realistic (I mean the gameplay) which is really its main advantage over others


----------



## reverze (Jun 10, 2009)

preloading..
worth a try


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been waiting for AAO3 since they ruined the game with AAO2.5.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

btw, you can only play it startng the 17th, when it comes out... Apparently, this AA is much more graphic intensive then the last... Hopefully they make it so that the lowest settings look somewhat like AA2 so I can play it LOL


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

They needed to give an option to bump the graphics up anyway.  Let's hope they optimized it well!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

and that there isnt all the bugs like in the Beta


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

w00t for proneshots, auto203bugs, pronewalls, and punkbuster bugs!

Is there any word on Windows 7 support?  I've had to do a few fixes for COD4's punkbuster client...


----------



## scope54 (Jun 10, 2009)

i believe it uses the unreal 3 engine, so i guess if you can bioshock, mirrors edge, UT3...etc etc you can play this game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

Ugh, I hate the unreal 3 engine. They seriously need to get AA working with it. I love UT3, it's just so god damn ugly because I can't get AA to work at all.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2009)

This game will be liked by many if you can respawn.  No respawn and it will fall in popularity just like it's siblings IMO. And, there has been a lot of requests asking for single player feature (aka bots). I've yet to see this mentioned or discussed as a feature in any AA releases.  If there is link me please.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 10, 2009)

Preloading now. Looks like it'll be sweet though. Let's hope gameplay and graphics will be good


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This game will be liked by many if you can respawn.  No respawn and it will fall in popularity just like it's siblings IMO. And, there has been a lot of requests asking for single player feature (aka bots). I've yet to see this mentioned or discussed as a feature in any AA releases.  If there is link me please.



There is a single player "campaign", though it is unpopular... and VERY limited, not worth playing IMO

I say that if there was a respawn it should be an option not an obligation... like each server decides if there is respawn or not... IMO respawn is not needed... It would make the game less realistic and it would change it too drastically... What I would propose is that all dead people respawn on the same map but just with the dead people, and that kills in there etc. count for less... and could be free for all too  and that you have the choice to go in there or not


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2009)

Decided to preload it since i haven't played the other Americas Army games.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

You'll love it I think  There are 2 types of people that play in the game lol, the fast and furious, and the patient...

Another thing I like about AA, is that the people who play it are actual pretty good in fps... I mean, It isn't the usual game where 3 K/D is achievable for me at all... I usually stay near 1.5 k/d, even lower sometimes... Another thing is you won't encounter hackers much.. I've seen one once... and he was banned in 1 round LOL


----------



## AKlass (Jun 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Ugh, I hate the unreal 3 engine. They seriously need to get AA working with it. I love UT3, it's just so god damn ugly because I can't get AA to work at all.



You can force it though


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2009)

i like the unreal engine its got good textures and lighting is okay too and it runs smooth

i dont know what shadows problem is with AA because if i play UT3 there are no jaggies


ill try it was intereted in trying the older ones but didnt dont really know why


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 10, 2009)

So if its on steam that means.... NO PUNKBUSTER?

PLEASE? 

Screenshots look decent, I'm just trying to figure out where the heck these are taking place.. the screenshots look decent, but not convincing they're a real place lol.

Never played AA2, but AA1 was always buggy for me, and for some reason I could never pass BCT.

But I did IRL..

Hmm..


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

I doubt they would take PB out  but maybe a possibility... if so though, I hope their anti-hacker program is as good


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 10, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I doubt they would take PB out  but maybe a possibility... if so though, I hope their anti-hacker program is as good



TF2 uses VAC which is a lot less.... annoying. Punkbuster is terribad :shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't know lol... never had a problem with PB


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> TF2 uses VAC which is a lot less.... annoying. Punkbuster is terribad :shadedshu



I can't stand Punkbuster, VAC is definitely better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

They're both useless. Especially PB. VAC is good because it bans your steam account, which will kill all your games and not just the one you hacked on


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They're both useless. Especially PB. VAC is good because it bans your steam account, which will kill all your games and not just the one you hacked on



I've had some many problems with PB it's not even funny.

I've not even noticed VAC. Been completely trouble free for me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2009)

It's useless because it doesn't work, but yes I've never had any problems with either except PB when Vista first came out..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> for some reason I could never pass BCT.
> 
> But I did IRL..
> 
> Hmm..



That's because your hand's more adept to a hot steaming work of metal than a plastic mouse


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They're both useless. Especially PB. VAC is good because it bans your steam account, which will kill all your games and not just the one you hacked on



If you need to hack you deserve to have all your games locked.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

No you deserve to be beheaded, but that's just in my world


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want to know if PB can give you problems or not play BF2 with ATT installed and watch what happens!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 11, 2009)

You automatically think because it's on Steam there is no PB?  I got my COD4 through Steam and it, of course, does use PB.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the problem with VAC is Valve takes forever to update it and programmers don't even have to write new memory hooks they just alter the existing one to stay ahead of VAC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> You automatically think because it's on Steam there is no PB?  I got my COD4 through Steam and it, of course, does use PB.



They are still two different systems. PB still exists in COD4 even if on Steam,


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> They are still two different systems. PB still exists in COD4 even if on Steam,



1. who said they weren't? 2. um that's exactly what i just said...

I was replying @ Dippyskoodlez, post #21...


----------



## Asylum (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes there will be PB.
And dont bother preloading its always buggy!!
Just wait till the 17th


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> 1. who said they weren't? 2. um that's exactly what i just said...
> 
> I was replying @ Dippyskoodlez, post #21...



Ok well so?, you still didn't make a point. I dont think anyone was saying that all games on Steam use VAC only(no, not even Dippyskoodlez), of course PB will still exist in games like COD4, but that doesn't mean we can't find that method of ''anti-cheat'' annoying whether its on Steam or not.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

Or we could just make a law that forbids you from hacking. If you do, you're beheaded. Seriously, how douchey could you get? Cheating on an online video game..


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Or we could just make a law that forbids you from hacking. If you do, you're beheaded. Seriously, how douchey could you get? Cheating on an online video game..



I agree, if you are that much of a noob to need hacks to bring yourself up to the level of other players while degrading the fun of others, you need to die.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 11, 2009)

lol... enough about bashing hackers LOL What kind of problems you got with PB guys? I never EVER had problems with it...

You know what is fun? release a hack that takes 1 hour of use before changing and becoming detectable...  1000 people think it works, and then get banned LOL


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

This game is now out (released on the 17th).  How's playing it?


----------



## AKlass (Jun 17, 2009)

it doesn't get unlocked till 2 PM est


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> lol... enough about bashing hackers LOL What kind of problems you got with PB guys? I never EVER had problems with it...



You don't use windows 7 then!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

AKlass said:


> it doesn't get unlocked till 2 PM est



That makes me feel better about falling asleep before midnight


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 17, 2009)

I completely forgot it was released today! Too bad it won't be released til 2p...
I guess that is only a little over 2 more hours, so not bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> lol... enough about bashing hackers LOL What kind of problems you got with PB guys? I never EVER had problems with it...
> 
> You know what is fun? release a hack that takes 1 hour of use before changing and becoming detectable...  1000 people think it works, and then get banned LOL



People who hack have a penis that can only be detected by a neutron microscope.


----------



## AKlass (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually thought it would unlock at 12 am and stayed up that late only to discover i had to wait another 14 hours


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks sweet. Ill be playing this for sure. Can't beat free for a game!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

On thing that bothers me about AA3 is the lack of assault weapons. I've visited their homepage and from what I've seen there are about 2-3 different weapons. IE: the same weapon but different variations.  I hope that decide to include a few more in this game.  After all it is suppose to be a better game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

Weapons were never huge in AAO (2) except in Special Forces servers, where you could customize your weapon before joining the game, then when you joined, you would have your custom weapon.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

That's why I didn't play it.  I was expecting AA3 to improve on this feature.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

2 more hours before it activates yippee yippeeeeee


----------



## KainXS (Jun 17, 2009)

1 more hour, but i gotta go to a graduation of my friend in 1 hour


----------



## Asylum (Jun 17, 2009)

Hope they got most of the bugs out!!
The beta was buggy as crap!!


----------



## reverze (Jun 17, 2009)

Will be worth a try.

For free, can't complain really..


----------



## AKlass (Jun 17, 2009)

great now its 3 pm est


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jun 17, 2009)

2... i its gmt - 5 according to google

anyway  not out yet D=


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

jamesrt2004 said:


> 2... i its gmt - 5 according to google
> 
> anyway  not out yet D=



pretty sure he was talking about the time it will become playable

i'm gonna take a nap


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 17, 2009)

preloading now, 3% done, and I'm going out of town tonight for 6 days. Atleast I'll have something to look foward to when I get home.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jun 17, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> pretty sure he was talking about the time it will become playable
> 
> i'm gonna take a nap



was meant to come online at 7pm gmt I thought though it said on AA site somewhere :S


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well game say's it's Playable in the store webpage but still locked over steam. Should be unlocking soon.

It's unlocked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

Its gonna suck. Call it a hunch.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if this unlock comes with a patch.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this unlock comes with a patch.



Yup I think it does...It's downloading some sort of update right now..Had this thing preloaded for a while and it's updating...55%


----------



## NGD (Jun 17, 2009)

Same here. It's driving me insane!

The developers are a bunch of idiots, first getting everyone excited, then we can play it, give us a download of 1,5Gb with ZERO brandwith to share! 

No shit sherlocks, oh my god how dumb are those guys?!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

NGD said:


> Same here. It's driving me insane!
> 
> The developers are a bunch of idiots, first getting everyone excited, then we can play it, give us a download of 1,5Gb with ZERO brandwith to share!
> 
> No shit sherlocks, oh my god how dumb are those guys?!



1. it's free

2. did you ever hear that joke about 'military intelligence'?

3. IT'S FREE


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well if you look at the Update News in steam...they uh...updated it last December 31st of 1969.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this unlock comes with a patch.





Mike0409 said:


> Yup I think it does...It's downloading some sort of update right now..Had this thing preloaded for a while and it's updating...55%



Of course it comes with a 'patch'.  How do you think they 'lock' it?  It's missing data so it doesn't run.


----------



## NGD (Jun 17, 2009)

> 1. it's free
> 
> 2. did you ever hear that joke about 'military intelligence'?
> 
> 3. IT'S FREE



It's free indeed, so why didn't they create a file for us all to share in a p2p like scenario or something?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Of course it comes with a 'patch'.  How do you think they 'lock' it?  It's missing data so it doesn't run.


Wow, you missed that discussion :shadedshu


----------



## IggSter (Jun 17, 2009)

NGD said:


> It's free indeed, so why didn't they create a file for us all to share in a p2p like scenario or something?



They deliver it this way as all the clients have to use an official server...therefore:

1. they can monitor number of clients being downloaded and prepare the servers in accordance.
2. When its delivered via steam it minimises the chances of hacked clients
3. It protects everyone from infected p2p files


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still haven't started. damn.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

omfg i'm so looking forward to this... just got home so updating or wtv... where do we get the patch? I can't play it yet


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

I cant wait till people start playing this game and bitch about whatever is wrong. Forgetting the fact its free


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

its gonna be awesome  I just know it... NOW HOW DO I PLAY?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL, the server is now to busy to unlock the game...steam is epic!
Edit:
Found a place were it will finally download... Just as I thought, it looks like a patch.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

It still just says the the preload in complete and its unreleased, how do i unlock?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> It still just says the the preload in complete and its unreleased, how do i unlock?



I have the same question! but with a tiny bit better grammar and spelling..

It still just says th*at* the preload i*s* complete and it*'s* unreleased, how do i unlock it?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

Restart Steam.  A popup screen should appear.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Restart Steam.  A popup screen should appear.



You are correct, thanks.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

yea thanks  Opinion on the game please!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't unlock the files as the servers are to busy.dam.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I have the same question! but with a tiny bit better grammar and spelling..
> 
> It still just says th*at* the preload i*s* complete and it*'s* unreleased, how do i unlock it?



If this was English class i would actually give a damn.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

I know I was just jkin  I'm no grammar freak lol

I have to reinstall my Bluetooth drivers so my Bluetooth mouse works


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

This is a pretty big update guys so once you are finally able to start downloading it's going take a few to get AA3 up and running (depending on your DL speed).


----------



## Asylum (Jun 17, 2009)

I started my download about 20 minutes ago from BIG and it got half way and stopped and went back to zero!!:shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

Half way done unlocking the files, i just hope it keeps moving at a good pace.

Edit: its going pretty slow now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

Over at steam forums they say it's a 2gig file??? But I cannot get any information on it.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

WHAT? 2gb  WHAT? I just get the busy server thing >.< EDIT: WOOT spamming FTW... 1%...

EDIT: with my calculations, the file is nvm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to DL it now just to slow you guys down.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 17, 2009)

Got mine started now on steam...Its at 10%


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

Let me clarify that.  If you already preloaded the game once it's decrypted some are saying it's another 2 Gigs. I can't confirm this but it is taking me a while to get this 2nd download fully installed.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm going to DL it now just to slow you guys down.



lol,noooooo im getting only 87KB/s


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

me only 144~166kb/s


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2009)

My plan is working wonderfully. Suffer you bastards...SUFFER! MY E-Penis IS HUGE!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 17, 2009)

It is taking forever to install...  At this rate I wont be able to play it till tomorrow!!!


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

THIS IS FAILAAAHH!!!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2009)

69%....


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

I haven't had a download of any sort today.  I've re-started Steam and tried to run the game a dozen times and it just says that it's preloaded.  Um, 'grr' anyone?


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 17, 2009)

I had to delete one of the game files to get Steam started on the update process.  I will indeed be waiting a while along with you guys.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I saw the popup once I restarted Steam, then it instantly went to 100% and disappeared, and my game is still under "preload" status and I can't play.

I deleted a game file and it let me start updating, but Steam is too busy.  Ugh.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 17, 2009)

Game sucks azz....takes for ever to load ...downloaded and deleted...goodridins


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Game sucks azz....takes for ever to load ...downloaded and deleted...goodridins



I hope not.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude look at my sig ....4x320 perps in raid zero and i defragged and every thing...once the game loads all is pretty decent , but I cant be bothered with crazy load times in between loads...admitting I was in training mode but again the game sucks when it comes to loading!DELETED


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 17, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Dude look at my sig ....4x320 perps in raid zero and i defragged and every thing...once the game loads all is pretty decent , but I cant be bothered with crazy load times in between loads...admitting I was in training mode but again the game sucks when it comes to loading!DELETED



ill try it for my self then take an opinion from an impatient poster who feels the need to brag in his replies


----------



## scope54 (Jun 17, 2009)

i still havent been able to unlock it, guess ill just wait till like 1 AM or soemthing


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2009)

55% done unlocking at about 900kb/s.  They won't let me change my temporary password from my AAO2 transfer >.<


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> EDIT: IT'S OUT!!! Please post you opinions on the game!





ShiBDiB said:


> ill try it for my self then take an opinion from an impatient poster who feels the need to brag in his replies



Lighten up cowboy! The original post asked for please post your opinions. Get a clue


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 18, 2009)

wtf, it was on 75% now it says ''Download starting''.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

85% >.< been 2 hours >.<


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 18, 2009)

lol i double clicked on it and it started to dl again, now on 79%


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone actually been able to play this yet?  Or is everyone still patching?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

I've just started playing, and I'm doing the training, but I swear to God their servers are HURTING right now.  I finished the Obstacle Course and it's been a total of 15 minutes trying to contact the server to update my soldier's profile with the completion of the training, and still nothing.

This is basically unplayable until they get their shit sorted out.


----------



## olithereal (Jun 18, 2009)

99% updated...gonna try this out now. If I can actually connect to any server...or get it to launch at all. I heard there are lots issues with it atm.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

> AA3Game.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.



NOOOOO I can't open it


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can't join any server, seems kind of bugged.


----------



## olithereal (Jun 18, 2009)

Stuck @ Check Availability for my Soldier's name

rofl


----------



## Asylum (Jun 18, 2009)

Got mine installed and running!!
Done some training and joined a server and got 2 kills and crashed!!
The auth. server is down now! Dont know when they will get it fixed!!
It has to be working to do anything!!:shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> NOOOOO I can't open it



TILL DOESN't WORK! it gives me the send or don't send thing  WTH? can anybody help?  I'm on XP 32-bit...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

n-ster said:


> TILL DOESN't WORK! it gives me the send or don't send thing  WTH? can anybody help?



If you have decent internet speeds, delete local content and redownload.  If you don't, post on the AA forums.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm gonna download it without going through steam


----------



## KainXS (Jun 18, 2009)

this game is super buggy, I start the game after updating and it goes in, pick the soldier name, crash, restart get by that other part, pick a room, crash, now posting here

still its free


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

they needed to be more prepared for this lol... in a week or so, there should be no more bugs hopefully


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

I figured out my problem... My Graphics card is not powerful enough (integrated Intel G45 chipset)... sucks to have such a crappy piece of shit that some may call a computer, but I prefer to call it a scrap piece of metal with scrap piece of plastic to cover it...


----------



## Asylum (Jun 18, 2009)

Heres the update from AA.

Phoenix  

Army Project Team
 Posts: 1337  
Joined: 05 Jun 2002  

        Posted: 17 Jun 2009 17:51   



As we counted down to this release at 3PM today, none of us could have imagined the incredible number of players who would try to download and install this game at the same time. Due to this massive number of simultaneous connections, we're having some trouble keeping up with the demand. 

This is also placing a tremendous load on our Authentication Servers, which may temporarily be causing some gameplay performance issues. 

That's the bad news. 

The good news is that absolutely everyone here at the Army Game Project, and our Partners, are working to resolve this problem, and you should see an increase in both accessibility and gameplay performance very soon. Once the load balances out a bit, both these elements will improve dramatically. 

We are grateful for the overwhelming interest shown for America's Army 3, and we appreciate your patience. All issues will be resolved as soon as possible. 

If you have issues or concerns, please email our Community Managers at aacm@americasarmy.com. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 18, 2009)

I just spent 3 hours just trying to get it to start, this is my routine

crash on start
crash on menu
freeze after picking a game
crash after setting a setting
freeze after clicking training
freeze after clicking a room

has anyone done anything without getting a crash, can someone tell me if its good ingame


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2009)

It's working but it takes time.  The problem right now is the training. Even if their server isn't operating correctly you will not pass it.

Sidenote:
Where did everyone go?


----------



## AKlass (Jun 18, 2009)

I passed training twice only to not get any of it saved =/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, their servers are being hammered.  You have to wait (probably tomorrow) before things settle down.  We've all experienced this problem.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 18, 2009)

lmao i didn't know there was even a 2nd AA. The 1st AA was really good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2009)

There is an old saying in the U.S. Army. To goes "Hurry up, and wait." I guess they carried it over to the gaming world also. 

I wonder if your persistent stats will be full of inaccuracies and miscalculations like military intelligence too. You know, just to keep things "real".


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 18, 2009)

I played the training and it's pretty fun. I'm running on High at 1920 x 1200 in full screen. It crashed because I forgot to 
stop F@H and WCG, since my computer doesn't like me playing games with those running.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 18, 2009)

I got it up and running this morning but Authentication Server's are down.  Made an account from the website but to no avail during login process of the game.


Has anyone tried Offline play?  Does that work?


----------



## factorgaming (Jun 18, 2009)

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone, i am new to this forum & just i want to say hello everybody.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2009)

factorgaming said:


> Hi everyone, i am new to this forum & just i want to say hello everybody.




Welcome to the forum.  I take it you also downloaded this game?


----------



## Altered (Jun 18, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres the update from AA.
> 
> Phoenix
> 
> ...



I'm so PO about this. what else were they going to say to cover their ass. Another BS story. They have been releasing games for how many YEARS and they haven't learned a damn thing. Of all the people in charge of this project you would have thought the US Def department would have been prepared with backup servers if needed etc etc etc. Gives me a sick feeling to know these same people are the ones who are suppose to be elite in their missions.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

Failure to Launch...this game.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

It was a bit expected though... Just wait a week lol... I've been waiting a year for this game and guess what? my GPU isn't powerful enough so I can't even open the game... bummer for me


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 18, 2009)

I just noticed something.  If you know you pass a certain training exercise don't fret.  Their server will eventually update to reflect that you passed.  It just takes a while.  So you may need to exit out of the game and come back to it later and it will auto update you to the next training exercise.


----------



## reverze (Jun 18, 2009)

Might give this a week then play it. Servers being so full is annoying either way..

ArmaII will probably take its place anyway for me.


----------



## NGD (Jun 18, 2009)

> I just noticed something. If you know you pass a certain training exercise don't fret. Their server will eventually update to reflect that you passed. It just takes a while. So you may need to exit out of the game and come back to it later and it will auto update you to the next training exercise.



Indeed! My jacket updated, although the game said they couldn't connect to the server. Only trouble now is that I do the Weapons Familirization, you have three seperate challenges to complete. So it updates 3, but then I can't tell the main Sgt. So I have to do all three of them again and again....


----------



## KainXS (Jun 18, 2009)

I give up on this man, it may be free but I can waste time somewhere else, I wasted hours and hours so now I give up.

still sad to see the a game called America's Army fail so much on release its totally unplayable

U.S. Army: "This Launch has Failed Mr. President"

President: "I know, I know, lie about it like we always do"

Gonna go play cabal.

maybe in a couple weeks I'll try again but for now im done


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 18, 2009)

*Americas Army 3*

I understand that its the second day and things will be slow for the game but has anyone at all been able to login?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There is an old saying in the U.S. Army. To goes "Hurry up, and wait." I guess they carried it over to the gaming world also.




It most certainly hasn't gone away


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 18, 2009)

BobBarr said:


> I understand that its the second day and things will be slow for the game but has anyone at all been able to login?



I get to the point to where it tries to load my profile and soldier, but it wouldn't load.
Then tried again about 15 minutes later, it deleted my guy...now I have to start over, but it won't even let me create a new person...:shadedshu
I think I'm going to wait a week or so for things to try and get up to speed...


----------



## Altered (Jun 18, 2009)

Great way to release a new game piss off 1/2 the people willing to try it so they will go away. Then it might run for some of the people willing to keep typing their password in 200 times.  That is just the way I think it should be done.  You have to love the people who just keep saying give it time, be patient, etc etc. I want to choke people who say that. They had all the time they wanted until they put a release date out and released it. Its no ones fault but theirs and they deserve every complaint they get. POS game.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I was able to create my account today with no problem but every time I try to get into a game I get dropped back into the menu.  Lame.


----------



## AKlass (Jun 18, 2009)

their servers are still getting hammered. I just completed Mout and am waiting for 3 hours so that i can do more advanced training


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 18, 2009)

Steam can't connect to their servers and I can't save my progress...
This sucks...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll wait until I get my HD 4870 on Monday before I play  Seems like everyone is getting crap..


----------



## AKlass (Jun 18, 2009)

I use steam and it saves it just takes a few hours to showup in your profile that you did it


----------



## n-ster (Jun 18, 2009)

just wait a week guys lol at least wait till this weekend rush finishes


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 18, 2009)

ya games unplayable right now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey steam won't let me play the game yet saying its preloading is that normal? Or is the game out already?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 18, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey steam won't let me play the game yet saying its preloading is that normal? Or is the game out already?



games already out, the servers r just bugged to hell because a rediculous amount of people tried to play the second it game out


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> games already out, the servers r just bugged to hell because a rediculous amount of people tried to play the second it game out



Steam says unreleased for me?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

It said that for me until I deleted a file from the game directory.  That forced the game to start updating, and once it started the update I restored it from the Recycle Bin.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, I grow tired of having to complete a training course then exit out the game because it didn't take the 1st time.  Sheesh come on people get it together already!


----------



## olithereal (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'll wait until I get my HD 4870 on Monday before I play  Seems like everyone is getting crap..



Hey! I got in a game!! Killed someone than crashed


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2009)

GUYS! JUST WAIT.... lol...

Easier to say it then to do it LOL


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just played a couple rounds myself..then i got booted out of the server and can't log on anything anymore lol!


----------



## reverze (Jun 19, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Just played a couple rounds myself..then i got booted out of the server and can't log on anything anymore lol!



How'd it go?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

For the time I played it was pretty fun.  But there are no other weapons other than the M16...no SAW nothing...it seem's very incomplete...And even tho I completed the training..you can't use grenades UNTIL the damn jacket updates and it says you have done that training.  

And NOTHING updates.  I actually spawned a couple of times without a weapon..I had to steal one from a dead body.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2009)

Hence why you should wait until at least monday


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hah! Wait until monday! Your off your fucking rocker!  

Oh yea plus there's this.... 

http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/48427/Americas-Army-Development-Studio-Closed


----------



## Altered (Jun 19, 2009)

And 


> from a now ex dev on an AA forum thread
> 
> http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=297797
> 
> ...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 19, 2009)

We can safely delete AA3 now.  Party is over folks, no I am not kidding.


----------



## reverze (Jun 19, 2009)

Just tried it.. sad..

Will wait for ArmaII for sure and not waste time..


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2009)

I feel sorry for him... party isn't over... in a month or so the game will probably be working well... but it's still a month lol...

I can't express how much I feel sry for him atm


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> We can safely delete AA3 now.  Party is over folks, no I am not kidding.



Well theres some announcement tonight..hopefully it will bring some shred of hope.

Is there any OTHER tactical game's that are even remotely good now a days?  Something to fill the game..I guess people say ArmaII is good..(never even heard of ArmaI)  or something that is possibly...Free?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 19, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> Well theres some announcement tonight..hopefully it will bring some shred of hope.
> 
> Is there any OTHER tactical game's that are even remotely good now a days?  Something to fill the game..I guess people say ArmaII is good..(never even heard of ArmaI)  or something that is possibly...Free?


Don't get your hopes up...As for another tactical game, none at this time.


----------



## olithereal (Jun 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> Just tried it.. sad..
> 
> Will wait for ArmaII for sure and not waste time..



Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2009)

Guess what... he post that you quoted got deleted for real >.<

I'll play 2.8.5 I guess... Actually, I'm disgusted with the people who fired their dev team right after the games release... couldn't they at least wait until they fixed the problems? They didn't even get a proper heads up...


----------



## reverze (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wait a couple more days and splurge on ArmaII.. 

Will be all worth it.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Guess what... he post that you quoted got deleted for real >.<
> 
> I'll play 2.8.5 I guess... Actually, I'm disgusted with the people who fired their dev team right after the games release... couldn't they at least wait until they fixed the problems? They didn't even get a proper heads up...



Government contract for ya.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 19, 2009)

I just spammed the AA3 forums with that quote... 23 replies in like 5 mins


----------



## KainXS (Jun 19, 2009)

well, so much for that, so what exactly happened, the us army had a contract with the devs but had a clause on that contract that allowed them to not pay for overtime, and were too cheap to pay them, then fired all of them which is why the game was a horrible mess on release,

thats f@cked up, I really feel bad for them, I hope they can get jobs somewhere else.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its gonna suck. Call it a hunch.



Told ya so.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=298054


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 19, 2009)

Hotfix today?  I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 19, 2009)

That forum is such a mess. Lol.

That dev post was totally right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

All joking aside I had a feeling about this game. Something was off with the videos that talked about the game. The people seemed kinda sad.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait, what happened?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wait, what happened?



Lol no one knows.  Dev's got fired, some hot fix coming out... Who knows.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

Zombie Strippers happened.


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 19, 2009)

seeing how unorganized the launch was i sure hope the "army" will try to fix things.....its a recruiting tool and this makes the army look bad lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

BobBarr said:


> seeing how unorganized the launch was i sure hope the "army" will try to fix things.....its a recruiting tool and this makes the army look bad lol



 Doubt they care.


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Doubt they care.



Really? Because i went up to Fort Dix(NJ) where they have an entire setup of this stuff. I mean some really good sh!t and judging by how much money they put into it and whos leading it i quite frankly think they do care have you been to any of them...i was at there ets i think it was and the one computer they had setup had at least 20-25 monitors and 1 huge super system lol


----------



## Altered (Jun 19, 2009)

I have no idea other than what I read as to what is going on. AA has never since its inception had a release date ever been posted. Since most everyone agrees it wasn't even close to a public release that was put out, I have to think, was there a date that was so important to get it out by that they would release such an unfinished product. The only reasonable reason I can come up with is funding is getting cut. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

I blame Obama. If McCain was running this it would use the Tech5 engine and spray moose blood on your face when you made a kill.


----------



## Altered (Jun 19, 2009)

Not to get to political but the Bush administration is the ones who started Americas Army.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

Altered said:


> Not to get to political but the Bush administration is the ones who started Americas Army.



I thought it was this guy...


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 19, 2009)

Altered said:


> Not to get to political but the Bush administration is the ones who started Americas Army.



The Bush administration?  They don't even know what computers are.  The truth:

'The Army Game Project was conceived by Colonel Casey Wardynski'

He wasn't part of the Bush administration.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> The Bush administration?  They don't even know what computers are.  The truth:
> 
> 'The Army Game Project was conceived by Colonel Casey Wardynski'
> 
> He wasn't part of the Bush administration.



Um yeah but the game was born during his administration.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um yeah but the game was born during his administration.



Please refer to above posts. I hate taking something that was supposed to just be a joke and discussing it like it's some serious thing, but yeah as far as the joke goes: presidents don't have anything to do with this.  That's the point I was trying to make.  Joke = dead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Please refer to above posts. I hate taking something that was supposed to just be a joke and discussing it like it's some serious thing, but yeah as far as the joke goes: presidents don't have anything to do with this.  That's the point I was trying to make.  Joke = dead.



Well maybe if the joke was funny.......


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well maybe if the joke was funny.......



You just shot down your own joke. LOL now that's funny


----------



## Altered (Jun 19, 2009)

Well the cutbacks are different depending on the administration in charge check the news.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 19, 2009)

Altered said:


> Well the cutbacks are different depending on the administration in charge check the news.



Well Bush always sucked and so did America's Army, so it's whatever to me.


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 19, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Well Bush always sucked and so did America's Army, so it's whatever to me.



<- Agreed and as for AA....might as well pass on this one guys till they organize...shouldnt take em long


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Zombie Strippers happened.



epic movie.. nothing better then watching that in the dorms with a bunch of other mp's



and can we not go political in the game section.. i dont wanna have to call people liberal dbags on tpu..


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

Update just got released, Currently patching over Steam.



List of changes:

[-]June 19, 2009 - America's Army 3 Update Released

Updates to America's Army 3 have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:

America's Army 3


Removed apparent lag caused by other players entering or leaving a server

Improved start of round spawn issues

Resolved problem with training results not saving

Improved communication with Authentication server

Eliminated freezing up when moving from one training mission to another

Cleared up hesitation during training missions

Significantly reduce number of authentication transactions between player and Authentication server

Solved achievements save and display problems

Improved Login communication with Authentication server

Improved player statistics tracking for better accuracy

Improved overall performance


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 20, 2009)

Hotfix Released = Run!

Edit:
That means exit steam the restart steam.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2009)

I just tried doing the training and I went to pause it to change the terrible control scheme, and I couldn't exit the menu screen! I had to close the game! Who would use C to crouch and X to prone.. It's CTRL for crouch and Z for prone, why can't anyone get it right


----------



## olithereal (Jun 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just tried doing the training and I went to pause it to change the terrible control scheme, and I couldn't exit the menu screen! I had to close the game!* Who would use C to crouch and X to prone.. It's CTRL for crouch and Z for prone, why can't anyone get it right *



This. Fucking this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL you too huh? I just restart the training session.  
No need to restart the game.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

Im still havng issues in multiplayer.  Keeps booting me out of games.. =/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 20, 2009)

you guys should visit their IRC listed in their homepage


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2009)

I like C and X for crouch/prone.. got used to it with AA2  My comp's not good enough to play AA3 anyways... I think it is but the game doesn't, so it won't let me open the game....

When my i7 comes, I'll pwn AA3!


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 20, 2009)

i noticed the game is better now but when i went to do the marksmanship and passed i still didnt get the update to my account and this was 6:10 in the morning(eastern) just how many frekin play that i cant even update then


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 20, 2009)

if anyone finds an full installer ring me....I am not easy on getting it through steam or through the installation program.


----------



## NGD (Jun 20, 2009)

Why cant I get into any server? When I click join, I usually find myself at the main menu after 15 secs. If not, I can see the map. Then they try to authenticate my account, never past that, what the fuck is wrong? Still the server probs?


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

BobBarr said:


> i noticed the game is better now but when i went to do the marksmanship and passed i still didnt get the update to my account and this was 6:10 in the morning(eastern) just how many frekin play that i cant even update then



It will update, it still takes a few to update.  Logging in/out updated it for me.




NGD said:


> Why cant I get into any server? When I click join, I usually find myself at the main menu after 15 secs. If not, I can see the map. Then they try to authenticate my account, never past that, what the fuck is wrong? Still the server probs?



After the patch, they didn't update it server side with punkbuster or with a server patch.  So some servers boot everyone out. Supposdly the servers were getting patched through the night with fixes.


I will be launching an AA3 server later today for all us TPUer's so we can play via a Private LAN.  I played on one last night and they are 100x better than the Authenticated server ones.  Info will be up within the hour or so.


----------



## Altered (Jun 20, 2009)

Let us know about the server info. If I ever get in I wouldn't mind trying to shootem up with a few of ya.


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 20, 2009)

Mike0409 said:


> It will update, it still takes a few to update.  Logging in/out updated it for me.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ya it updated woot


----------



## tonyd223 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Aa3*

It's not Battlefield 2 - an old game I know, but still the bench for this type of thing...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nothing will be Battlefield 2 until they release Battlefield 3.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

TPU's AA3 Non-Authenticated server is up!

To Connect to the server you must do the following:

hit F12 to bring up the console.
type: open 24.91.167.204?Name="Then enter yourname without quotes" 


Voice is enabled...hopefully map rotation work's...And I hope it doesn't lag, should be on a fast enough connection.

Log on and test it out folks!


----------



## NGD (Jun 20, 2009)

I was there a minute of 5 ago, all alone  It did work perfect though


----------



## Mike0409 (Jun 20, 2009)

NGD said:


> I was there a minute of 5 ago, all alone  It did work perfect though



Lol cool man, glad it worked well!


----------

